# Heute Abend ist große Song-Contest-Nacht



## Lillyan (29. Mai 2010)

Ein Jahr nach dem deutschen Debakel ist es wieder soweit: Der grand prix de eurovision de la chanson... Verzeihung... der european song contest findet einmal wieder statt. Neben Lena gibt es einige Top-Kandidaten - Aserbaidschan mit ihrem typischen Grand-Prix-Lied Dripdrop, Griechenland mit OPAAAAAAA, Belgien mit dem James Blunt Verschnitt mit dem Lied "Me and my guitar".

Ich für meinen Teil treffe mich gleich mit ein paar Bekannten zum Läster-Abend mit Grillen und Obstsalat. Schaut ihr den Grand Prix? Was glaubt ihr wer gewinnt?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esTVVjpTzIY[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxJsFWwA6NU[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8fmCZW3vPk[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlRq8E_Teoc[/youtube]​


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Mai 2010)

Yay, ich gucks.
Alle winnen außer DE. Is jedes Jahr so.
Wir haben die besten Chancen. Und was wirds. Letzter. :<


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. Mai 2010)

ich bin nicht der meinung das lena gewinnen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist einfach *falsches* englisch was sie da praktiziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nein das ist kein britisches englisch^^)

und meine interesse am grand prix ist noch stark genug um mich damit auseinanderzusetzen wer gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Der Belgier hat so eine verdammt eklige Stimme... mir wurde grad schlecht <.<

Trotzdem gewinnen wir sicher nicht... KA was an Lena so toll sein soll... nichts besonderes.


----------



## Haxxler (29. Mai 2010)

Ich schau mir nur am Ende das Voting an um zu wissen, welche Länder ich hassen muss, weil sie uns keine Punkte geben. Übrigens ist heute Länderspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. Mai 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Übrigens ist heute Länderspiel



und am übrigensten (XD) kämpft heute klitschko also von daher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (29. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> und am übrigensten (XD) kämpft heute klitschko also von daher...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber erst um 22:45 Uhr ^^


----------



## LaVerne (29. Mai 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil treffe mich gleich mit ein paar Bekannten zum Läster-Abend mit Grillen und Obstsalat. Schaut ihr den Grand Prix? Was glaubt ihr wer gewinnt?



Bei uns wird's wohl heute abend auch voll (ich mit Sicherheit) - relativ spontan haben wir uns entschlossen, ein paar Freunde einzuladen und eine kleine Mitbring-Party zu veranstalten. Wenn's Wetter so bleibt, stürmen wir den Garten - ansonsten kann ich morgen die Reste vom Balkon wischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (29. Mai 2010)

Weiß nicht ob Lena gewinnt...
Man versteht nicht was sie singt und komisch benimmt sie sich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Mai 2010)

SHALALI SHALALA... Schade das Holland rausgeflogen ist!

Ach und Lillyan... Das heißt nicht European Song Contest sondern Eurovision Song Contest ^^

Und ich schau mir den an. Was interessiert mich Fußball, zumal es eh nur ein Testspiel ist, oder der hässliche Klitschko? Wenn ich mir anschauen will, wie sich jemand gegenseitig haut, mach ich wieder nen Sanitätsdienst beim Muay Thai und lach mich kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Mai 2010)

Ich guck Klitschko zwischendrin imemr rein.
Frage: Welche Nummer hat Deutschland (also wann kommen wir dran)?


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich guck Klitschko zwischendrin imemr rein.
> Frage: Welche Nummer hat Deutschland (also wann kommen wir dran)?



22


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. Mai 2010)

oha ... sone gute nummer hätte ich von der türkei nicht erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Mein Fernseh geht nicht weil ich Graka umgestellt hab und jetzt bin ich zu faul um PC neuzustarten.


----------



## LaVerne (29. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> oha ... sone gute nummer hätte ich von der türkei nicht erwartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war der einzige Song, den ich auch ohne Bierchen noch halbwegs ertragen hätte. Schielt halt stark in die "Linkin' Park"-und-Konsorten-Richtung. Der spaßigste Teil kommt ja noch - und in der Showeinlage zwischendurch werde ich erst mal meine Ohren "durchspülen" müssen mit vernünftiger Musik.


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2010)

LENA HAT GEWONNEN SCHALALALLA!


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

so ein müll... :<


----------



## moehrewinger (30. Mai 2010)

GEWONNEN einseinself 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Mai 2010)

hat mich doch ein wenig überrascht ^^

EDIT : KlitschK.O. hat übrigends auch gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (30. Mai 2010)

Watt war datt denn? Unfuckingbelievable! Immerhin zeigt das, daß der Rest von Europa auch keinen Geschmack hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hält uns hier nicht vom Feiern ab *gaggle*!


----------



## Beklop'Tar (30. Mai 2010)

RAAB 4 PRESIDENT !!!


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

Scheiße mann hab grad mein Trinken verspuckt vor lachen xD


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. Mai 2010)

Ich gönns ihr, aber die Griechen und Franzosen waren 1000000x besser. XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie habn alle andren Lieder gleich geklungen.
Aber der Flitzer bei Spanien....mein Vorbild.


----------



## BalianTorres (30. Mai 2010)

Och nööö, jetzt geht der Hype um dieses affige, talentfreie Mädel weiter. Ich glaubs ja net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Scheiße mann hab grad mein Trinken verspuckt vor lachen xD



/sign
charcha du monster! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (30. Mai 2010)

Nice, hätte ich nicht damit gerechnet. Der Raab wird dich sicherlich auch freuen. Gönns ihr auf jedenfall.
Auch wenn mir der anstehende Lena-Hype wahrscheinlich auch bald tierisch auf die ... gehen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Mai 2010)

bei Spanien warn flitzer? :3 Verdammt verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. Mai 2010)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Och nööö, jetzt geht der Hype um dieses affige, talentfreie Mädel weiter. Ich glaubs ja net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erstmal mimimimimi? 

Naja, ich finde sie sehr sympatisch und sie hat Talent sonst würde sie ja net gewonnen haben. ^^

Wetten, du hast kein Talent fürs singen.


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Ze8bKdF0rQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich freue mich so es ist so hart


----------



## boonfish (30. Mai 2010)

Jetzt wird die ARD den Raab wohl nicht mehr los.


----------



## Tic0 (30. Mai 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment_and_arts/10192060.stm für den Flitzer (nur so btw) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Mai 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Jetzt wird die ARD den Raab wohl nicht mehr los.



wohl eher andersrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaube nicht das raab zur ARD angekrochen kam (schande auf mein haupt falls ich falsch liege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*hust* ähm ja...


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

Das heißt wohl SIEG!


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jedem kann mal ein ausrutscher passieren.

Btw: Ich denke, das Foto ist ein Fake!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Mai 2010)

Ich rechne eher das er grad zum winken oder so angesetzt hat, sieht halt verdammt unvorteilhaft aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moehrewinger (30. Mai 2010)

Das Foto ist wahrscheinlich kein Fake, aber gibt mir mal sämtliche Fotos und Videos von irgendjemanden hier im Forum und kann dir versprechen das man schnell selbst per Screencaps in so ner politisch unkorrekten Pose darsteht. War eher wohl ein High-Five


----------



## boonfish (30. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da soll sich mal jemand wundern warum wir von Israel keine Punkte bekommen haben... lol 
(btw. Warum zählt hier Israel überhaupt zu Europa??)


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Mai 2010)

morgen in der bild :

*RAAB EIN NAZI?*
*Hitlergruß nach Lenas Sieg!*​


----------



## Shaila (30. Mai 2010)

Da könnte man ja schon fast an eine Verschwörung glauben. Da tut sich das private Fernsehen, mit der ARD zusammen, um wieder gut abzuschneiden beim Grand Prix und dann kommen wir doch tatsächlich auf Platz eins. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nunja, eigentlich wäre es vielleicht garnicht mal so ungewöhnlich. Ungewöhnlich finde ich es nur, wie so ein schlechtes Lied so hoch eingestuft werden kann, dass man damit auf Platz eins kommt. Fass ich ja echt nicht. Jetzt werde ich wahrscheinlich erstmal in Grund und Boden gestampft, aber meiner Meinung nach ist dieses Mädchnen nach wie vor schlecht und das Lied ist nicht gut. In meinen Augen, was andere denken ist ihre Sache, aber das zielt wohl vollkommen an meinem Geschmack vorbei.

So und ich geh in den Bunker um mich vor den ersten Flamebomben zu schützen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Mai 2010)

Griechen nur 3 Punkte für uns! Die sollen dankbar sein.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. Mai 2010)

ich finde es geil das wir gewonnen haben obwohl ich lena nicht leiden kann , wurde auch mal wieder zeit das wir mal wieder erster werden . jetzt müssen wir nur noch die WM gewinnen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Mai 2010)

Yes, Lena hat's geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach, ich fand Island ganz gut. Und Frankreich fand ich auch noch super...

ABER HOLLAND HÄTTE ALLE IN DEN SCHATTEN GESTELLT!!!!!!1111!einself


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> ABER HOLLAND HÄTTE ALLE IN DEN SCHATTEN GESTELLT!!!!!!1111!einself



das glaubst aber auch nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Griechen nur 3 Punkte für uns! Die sollen dankbar sein.



Exakt das hab ich auch gedacht. Ein Haufen Kohle und dann nur drei Punkte? Tzzz XD


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> ABER HOLLAND HÄTTE ALLE IN DEN SCHATTEN GESTELLT!!!!!!1111!einself



glaubst du noch an den osterhasen^^


----------



## bighead08 (30. Mai 2010)

Über geil das wir gewonnen haben LENA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2010)

Ich fand Belgien sehr gut, wenn nicht gar der beste Beitrag.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Mai 2010)

Ich kann mich nur an wenige Läder erinnern, weil fast alle gleich klangen:
Spanien wegn Flitzer
Weißrussland wegn der von der Diktatur gewählten Band 3+2
Griechenland opa
Fr. wegn dem Sauflied
de natürlich
Serbien wegn dem typ


----------



## Thoor (30. Mai 2010)

irgendwie hat echt alles gleich geklungen o.O


----------



## schneemaus (30. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> das glaubst aber auch nur du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> glaubst du noch an den osterhasen^^



Ey, Shalali Shalala war toll XD






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_aARooQAfy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Grandios. Einfach nur grandios. Punkt. XD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Mai 2010)

also Twitter Platzt gleich Oo


----------



## schneemaus (30. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> irgendwie hat echt alles gleich geklungen o.O



Ja die ganzen Balladen gingen mir tierisch auf den Keks.

Und die ukrainische Sängerin, bei der es mir fast die Schuhe ausgezogen hat, weil sie so schepp gesungen hat...


----------



## Rhokan (30. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H7XSMUxJFPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bester Teil des Abends ;>


----------



## Somero (30. Mai 2010)

Ma so am Rande weis wer die zwei Sänger waren die den Live-Act vor der Ergebnisverkündung gesungen haben und wie das Lied hieß?
Thx^^


----------



## moehrewinger (30. Mai 2010)

War Madcon, hatten mal vor 1 ode 2 Jahren auch hier nen Hit. Wie das heutige Lied hieß, keine Ahnung 

Ah, hier ham ma die 2 ja





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QNApjQ28YEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Mai 2010)

Das war der Eurodance, der kam von Madcon, Titel Glow...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1jizUF_dBns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: Made my Day. Bei youtube hat einer zum Video von Island einen Kommentar gepostet: "if we don't win we'll send more ash" XD


----------



## Somero (30. Mai 2010)

Danköö


----------



## saat4ever (30. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Exakt das hab ich auch gedacht. Ein Haufen Kohle und dann nur drei Punkte? Tzzz XD



Naja wenn du das so siehst müssten die Griechen halb Europa 12 Punkte geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Mai 2010)

saat4ever schrieb:


> Naja wenn du das so siehst müssten die Griechen halb Europa 12 Punkte geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber Zypern? Das grenzt ja wie im Ostblock fast schon an Schiebung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Mai 2010)

Ich freu mich für Lena. Ist zwar absolut nicht meine Musik, aber die hat so nen süßen Akzent, dass ich das Lied toll finde.^^


----------



## Ol@f (30. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Griechen nur 3 Punkte für uns! Die sollen dankbar sein.


Anrufen kostet halt wieder :I

Ich gönns ihr, auch wenn ich sie gesanglich nicht ganz so toll finde. Ich fand jedoch Neopolitan Dreams von ihr ganz nett gesungen.


----------



## MaexxDesign (30. Mai 2010)

Wir danken allen (ausländischen) Leuten, die gevotet haben ! 
Außer Holland ! Eure 3 Punkte.. unverschämt ! 

Also: Keinen Käse mehr von Frau Antje kaufen. 
Und das Gras wird in Zukunft auch woanders geholt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (30. Mai 2010)

Also, nur zur Verdeutlichung: Diesmal war eine Jury mit an der Punktevergabe beteiligt. Ein Teil kam vom Publikum, ein anderer von einer Jury des jeweilige Landes. Ich denke, dass Lena deswegen sehr viele kleinere Punktzahlen bekommen hat, bei denen sie nur mit Telefonvoting vielleicht punktlos ausgegangen wären.

Auf jeden Fall freut es mich für sie und ich hoffe dass man es schafft eine gute Show im nächsten Jahr zusammen zu stellen... nach dem Sieg saßen wir jedoch alle verblüfft vor dem TV.

btw: Wie ich Rumänien nur so weit nach vorn gekommen? Grausam.


----------



## BalianTorres (30. Mai 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Wetten, du hast kein Talent fürs singen.



Muss ich zwangsläufig singen können, um diese Person und ihren Song gut oder schlecht zu finden? Wohl eher nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn ich das Lied nicht mag, freue ich mich für Lena und für Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BioHolic (30. Mai 2010)

Ich hab gaar nicht damit gerechnet, dass Lena gewinnt. Ich denke mal sie hat den Contest gewonnen,
weil sie a) vom typ her sehr individuell war und b) international den Geschmack getroffen hat.
Ich finde sie durchaus gut und talentiert, aber noch ziemlich am Anfang ihrer Karriere.
Dass sie es mit ihrer bisherigen Leistung geschafft hat, respekt.


mfg Jacky


----------



## nuriina (30. Mai 2010)

Hab die Sendung selber erst am Ende bei der Zusammenfassung geschaut und ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mit Lenas Sieg gerechnet und war dementsprechend überrascht. Gut das ich nicht gewettet habe. Wie ich später festgestellt habe haben die Quoten in den Wettbüros auch Lenas Sieg vorrausgesagt und die lagen in der Vergangenheit nahezu immer richtig. 

In der Zusammenfassung klagen viele Lieder sehr bekannt und zusammengeklaut. Am besten kann ich mich an den Pokerface Elemente von Rumänien erinnern: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wciJ4ZuaN-g#t=1m57s


----------



## Knallfix (30. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Aber Zypern? Das grenzt ja wie im Ostblock fast schon an Schiebung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zypern ist für die Griechen auch recht speziell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich eingeschaltet habe, war gerade das armenische Pushup Wunder zu sehen.
Naja ^^

Dann nochmal als die Punkte schon floßen und wtf ... 1.?!!??
gratz lena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



knall


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Ey, Shalali Shalala war toll XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich versteh kein Wort, die singen echt mal ein komisches Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Mai 2010)

Die Lena da war wohl zu nervös, hat getanzt als müsste sie schon lange dringen aufs klo.


----------



## star-fire (30. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die Lena da war wohl zu nervös, hat getanzt als müsste sie schon lange dringen aufs klo.



Die tanzt immer so :> ich nenne den Tanzstil "die Roboter-Schlange"


----------



## BinaufBlaue (30. Mai 2010)

star-fire schrieb:


> Die tanzt immer so :> ich nenne den Tanzstil "die Roboter-Schlange"



Ach die kann einfach nicht tanzen. Ich find die total scheiße.


----------



## Thoor (30. Mai 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Ach die kann einfach nicht tanzen. Ich find die total scheiße.



Ich mag sie auch nicht.... bei ihr wirkt alles so pseudoimprovisiert aber es weiss jeder das alles geplant ist, und ihre singkünste sind im vergleich zu der von irland mal gar nichts...

aber das es beim eurovision nicht um die musik geht ist schon länger klar...


----------



## Ascalonier (30. Mai 2010)

Englisch gelernt bei Joda sie hat.
Bestechungsgeld vom Imperator es ist. ( Sieg für Lena )
Ihr Gesinge nicht auszuhalten ist.=)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Mai 2010)

Yay,
Lena ist nächstes Jahr wieder dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tolle Sache von Raab und Lena =)


----------



## Sascha_BO (31. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Yay,
> Lena ist nächstes Jahr wieder dabei
> 
> 
> ...


Ist dem Raab der plötzliche Erfolg zu Kopf gestiegen oder war er noch nicht ganz nüchtern als er das sagte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Sieg am Samstag war das Ergebnis von vielen Faktoren, zum einen sicher hart erarbeitet, zum andern war aber auch eine große Portion Glück dabei... der richtige Song zur richtigen Zeit mit der richtigen "Galeonsfigur". Aber mal ehrlich, Lena ist (noch lange) keine Allzweckwaffe mit der man den E.S.C. auch nächstes Jahr im Land halten kann.

Gabs das überhaupt schonmal, daß ein Künstler sein Land zwei mal in Folge vertrat?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Mai 2010)

Doppel bzw. Dreifachsiege:
1968/1969 hat Spanien 2 mal gewonnen. (beim 2 mal aber mti 3 anderen Ländern auf 1)
72/73 Luxemburg
78/79 Israel
92/93/94 Irland (gleich 3 Jahre hitnereinander)




Sie haben gesagt, es gab es noch nie, dass 2 mal der gleiche für ein Land antrat.


----------



## Tic0 (31. Mai 2010)

Ja die Norweger haben diesmal doch auch wieder den selben Heinz hingeschickt, glaube ich.

Naja, soll sie nächstes Jahr halt antreten. Ich kann mir aber echt schwer vorstellen, das sie
da nochmals so gut abschneidet. War das nicht mit dem Norweger ähnlich?
Hatte der nicht sogar die beste Punktzahl die jemals erreicht wurde? Hat ihn dieses
Jahr ja scheinbar auch nichts gebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raab und Lena sollen ja jetzt sogar ggf das Bundesverdienstkreuz bekommen.


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sie haben gesagt, es gab es noch nie, dass 2 mal der gleiche für ein Land antrat.



Vielleicht nicht zwei Jahre hintereinander, aber Johnny Logan trat zweimal für Irland an und hat auch zweimal gewonnen.



Tic0 schrieb:


> Ja die Norweger haben diesmal doch auch wieder den selben Heinz hingeschickt, glaube ich.
> 
> Naja, soll sie nächstes Jahr halt antreten. Ich kann mir aber echt schwer vorstellen, das sie
> da nochmals so gut abschneidet. War das nicht mit dem Norweger ähnlich?
> ...



Der Norweger letztes Jahr (sprich der Sieger) war Alexander Rybak - der Junge, der genauso aussieht wie ich mir Pippin aus "A Midsummer Night's Dream" von Shakespeare vorstelle und toll Geige spielen kann. Mit 387 Punkten hat er den bisherigen Punkterekord überholt...

Dieses Jahr hingegen trat Didrik Solli-Tangen mit dem Schnulzensong "My Heart is yours" oder so an. Furchtbares Lied, dementsprechend auch keine gute Platzierung.


Dass Lena nächstes Jahr aber nochmal gewinnen könnte, glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## Sascha_BO (31. Mai 2010)

Nein, letztes Jahr hatten die Norweger Alexander Rybak am Start, dieses Dauergrinsen das ganz am Anfang auf der Bühne stand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie ich´s gerade bei Frau Wiki nachlesen konnte ist es wohl nichts so ganz neues wenn Interpreten mehrfach für ihr Land antreten. Für D-Land war z.B. schon Katja Ebstein 1970 und 1971 (und nochmal 1980) am Start. Selbst 4fach-Starts gab es schon in der E.S.C.-Geschichte. Nundenn, erstmal abwarten ob und wie weit man bis zum nächsten Jahr noch was von uns Lena hört.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (31. Mai 2010)

also ich hab das ganze auch gesehen und musste sagen das da irgendwie nix dabei war was mich vom Hocker gehauen hat. Alles nur so 0815 Kram. Einzig Lena ist da herausgestochen. Hat richtig gut performt und war was anderes als all die anderen Teilnehmer.

Finde es nicht wirklich überraschend das Lena gewonnen hat. 

Mit 0815 Liedern und langweiligen Baladen gewinnt man dort nunmal nicht.

Witzig fand ich aber diesen Europedance. Nett organisiert an mehreren Orten mit den Zuschauern nen Tanz vorher eingeübt. Respekt.
Aber am besten war die Security als die Sänger reingelaufen sind. Der Hammer wie die gegen die Fans los sind.


----------



## Kremlin (1. Juni 2010)

leeeeenaaaaa. <3 \o/

ich benutze bald ein lena avatar und werde offizieller fanboy. 

türkei war aber auch töffte.


----------



## Stevesteel (1. Juni 2010)

Armenien hatte auf jeden Fall den Ti**en-Bonus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu Lena, nuja, dazu fällt mir nichts ein...höchstens, Bewegungslegasthenikerin


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Juni 2010)

Oh, ich muss mir Armenien nochmal angucken.


----------



## Ephorion (1. Juni 2010)

Wenn die zweite Single ein Flop wird ist Lena eh weg vom Fenster, typisches Onehitwonder.
Aber was ich nicht verstehen kann ist sich über so einen kleinen unwichtigen Songcontest sich so zu freuen kann, gab ja genug Bilder, bei denen die Leute kurz vorm heulen waren.
Naja Lena ist eben nix besonderes, sie hat eben nur einen Song gefunden, der wie ein Ohrwurm niemanden mehr aus dem Kopf geht.

Tut mir leid, aber dieser Hype um Lena ist einfach zu übertrieben. Deutschland eben, die müssen auf jeden kleinen Sieg herumreiten wie kein anderes Land, obwohl dieser sowas von nichts zu bedeuten hat.

Ihr werdet sehen, man wird schnell genug von ihr haben!

so far

mfg
Ephorion


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (1. Juni 2010)

Ephorion schrieb:


> Wenn die zweite Single ein Flop wird ist Lena eh weg vom Fenster, typisches Onehitwonder.


das wird sich zeigen. Singen kann sie ja. Auch ist sie jetzt europaweit bekannt.
Und im gegensatz zu den Stars von Bohlen bleiben die vom Raab länger erfolgreich (weil die eben Singen können, die Bohlen-Stars meist nicht).


> Aber was ich nicht verstehen kann ist sich über so einen kleinen unwichtigen Songcontest sich so zu freuen kann, gab ja genug Bilder, bei denen die Leute kurz vorm heulen waren.


Naja wir ham diesen Songcontest seit 28 Jahren nicht mehr gewonnen. Letzter Sieg war Nicole mit "Ein bisschen Frieden" und an dieses Lied kann sich wohl jeder noch erinnern.
Es ging nicht um irgendeinen Songcontest, sondern den Songcontest von Europa.




> Naja Lena ist eben nix besonderes, sie hat eben nur einen Song gefunden, der wie ein Ohrwurm niemanden mehr aus dem Kopf geht.


nunja die anderen waren einfach nur allsamt schlecht. Wie gesagt mit 0815 Liedern und Balladen kann man da nicht gewinnen. 



> Tut mir leid, aber dieser Hype um Lena ist einfach zu übertrieben. Deutschland eben, die müssen auf jeden kleinen Sieg herumreiten wie kein anderes Land, obwohl dieser sowas von nichts zu bedeuten hat.


Wie gesagt war es kein kleiner Sieg, sondern ein sehr großer Sieg. 



> Ihr werdet sehen, man wird schnell genug von ihr haben!


nach dem Sieg sicherlich nicht. Ihre Karriere fängt jetzt erst richtig an. Ich denke Lena wird noch sehr sehr lange bekannt bleiben.


----------



## Ephorion (2. Juni 2010)

Nungut, wird sich alles zeigen.


----------



## Drous (2. Juni 2010)

Das türkische Lied war gar nicht schlecht. Werden wir bestimmt demnächst häufiger im Radio hören.


----------

